# Classifieds > Testimonials >  Do not buy from the frog depot!

## n321

I had a very negative experience recently with Pat Cline from The Frog Depot. I bought a lot of pacman frogs from him a couple months ago, and the packaging was horrible. All the containers were tipped over and several frogs were crushed. Also, all the other frogs have worms and some even have chytrid. I was up until midnight last night treating them. I have lost 10 so far. Seriously, this guy does not care for his frogs, and I'm trying to let as many people know as possible. Feel free to contact me if you need more info.

----------


## Jacob

Oh no, were the crushed frogs ok, id love to see pics if the box and how they were shipped minus any frogs that didnt make it. I let people know not to buy animals from them

----------

